
US President Blocking Twitter Users Is Unconstitutional, Holds US Court - TheAuditor
http://www.livelaw.in/us-president-blocking-twitter-users-for-their-political-views-is-unconstitutional-holds-us-court-read-judgment/
======
SegFaultCDumped
From what I think, the President should not block anyone from access to
information regardless of their political stance. But on the other hand, he
would be wrong if he blocked anyone from the White House's handle. But he only
blocked them from his personal account, which is his First Ammendment right.

As a private citizen, if the POTUS cannot block people from his personal
twitter, it will be illegal for me to block my stalker, a kid cannot block a
bully. This is not good.

~~~
spacemanmatt
If the POTUS had not conducted the country's business on his personal account
I might be able to agree with your point. But your point is not in agreement
with the ruling. The court investigates what he's doing with the account, not
whose name is on it.

~~~
SegFaultCDumped
But, all the official policies and government information are released by
proper White House channel and media releases. Trump is not blocking that.
Also, tweets are not considered binding legal business until they are
officially released by White House. So, why should it violate any law? Or any
journalist trying to obtain information. They, like any other citizen, are
entitled to the information released by White House.

Consider, it like this. If Trump had a group of friends who he likes to
discuss country's policy with. Is it legally binding that, he has to inculde
everyone in that group and cannot ban enyone from his friend club? Consider
this friend club to be his twitter followers.

P.S. I am not a republican or even an American. I am just trying to create a
constructive dialogue about the ruling and what laws come to play to enforce
it.

~~~
jsgo
If he's discussing with his group of friends behind closed doors either at the
White House, a dinner, or the like, there is no expectation that he must share
it publicly (but there's the possibility of leaks).

If he does so on a public forum, then he is not allowed to blacklist people
from hearing/seeing it. He has the @POTUS account. If he's concerned about his
public vs private privileges, he may wish to consider moving his government
related tweets to the @POTUS account. At that point, he can tweet support for
Tomi Laren (sp?) to his heart's content from his personal account. When he's
discussing world stage stuff, though, that should stick to the POTUS account.
That's all.

------
egberts1
Such a shame. Like Citizens United vs FEC, this too would make it harder to
herd and cull the sheeps.

